# howdy from inland MAss



## jestob (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm a new sailor and am looking to expand my lake sailing to coastal sailing. I'm tired of fluky winds or no winds on small inland lakes. I sail on an old 12' O'Day Widgeon with my kids.

I've been searching for information about the CT, RI or MA coastal areas with ramps and predictable winds and waves where I can expect to find other small boats sailing. Is there a resource where I can find such information about local sailing grounds in CT, MA or RI? I just don't have time to visit each ramp and find out on my own, its a haul to the coast and with fuel as it is, I don't want to drive to multiple bad choices.
I'm relatively new to this sport and just want to get out on the water and enjoy my time with my kids. Any help or direction would be very appreciated.

Someday, I'd like to do some cruising but my spouse isn't thrilled with the idea. Land locked as we are in CT MA, doesn't provide any visual escape of seas and winds so dink sailing is where I get my fix.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hi Jeff and welcome. There are quite a few NE sailors here that may be abe to give you some tips. Suggest you pose your ramp question in General discussion. Also there is a Trailer sailor BB that probably has lots of answers to your questions abou ramps. Trailer Sailor Discussion Forum - Message Index


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Jeff, glad to have you with us.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Jeff, glad to have you with us.


----------



## jestob (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you, there is so much hear to take in.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There's no hurry, a little bit at a time is the way to do it. Good luck.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Jeff:

You are welcome here!

Those annoying, fluky winds make you a better sailor. Really.

David


----------



## jestob (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome. Regarding light / fluky winds, I guess patience is in order. It's just been frustratingly hard to get home after a nice breeze takes you across the lake then dies behind a tree line. A little more fetch perhaps. Luckily they are small lakes so its not to far to row to get back. I want to smell the ocean and learn about it. My boat isn't too small for protected waters on calm days. So much to learn.


----------

